# 58 Corvette....tank?



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally I have purchased a Schwinn. Thanks soulshine73. Be a while before it arrives but, I was wondering?

I have seen these Corvettes with an added "A" tank as what you see on the Jaguar and Panthers.
I know the Corvette (or so I was told) didn't come with the rear rack and I haven't seen any with the tanks but, not wanting to rat the bike, is it uncool to add a tank?

Will the Jag tanks fit?

You that know me, know I love the tanks, well tanklights but, the bike I think would pop with the tank.
Sure the Corvete legend on the top tube would be covered and the rear cables would have to be rerouted but, is this a stupid idea and will it be scruntinized by the novice schwinn collector?

Just asking for some opinions.
Here is the bike that room in the shop needs to be made for.






Here is a Panther ...like you guys need another picture. tank is awfully small though





Then here is the tank on this Jag that I'm talking about


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 24, 2012)

I would add the tank. If you ever sell it you can remove the tank. Who cares what a collector thinks? I don't care for cantilever frames, but if you have one, something is needed to fill that space. You are right in that it would really make the bike pop. I wouldn't be too worried about ratting it. That's like saying that adding streamers is ratting it. Once removed, the bike returns to original condition. If you add the tank though, I'd use some small felt pads or something to keep the tank from damaging the lettering.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey JD,
    Basically anything that will fit on a Jag will fit the Vette. I had two of these with the big tanks and rear racks. Like Ozz said you can always take them off. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Jul 24, 2012)

The only way i would say it was ratted is if you modified the tank with some kind of TANK LIGHTS on it...... LOL 
My 2 cents is this adding a factory type tank isn't modifying it, It's ACCSEORIZING it!
I think the slimline tank would also fit.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 24, 2012)

Slimline tank will not fit, unless you weld the tabs on the frame. Corvettes do not have the tabs. Nice Corvette JD.
 Mitch


----------



## rhenning (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess my question would be if you wanted a Jaguar why didn't you get a Jag?  It wouldn't hurt anything to add the parts unless you scratch the paint doing so.  It is your bike do what you want.  Roger


----------



## snickle (Jul 24, 2012)

Also, you wouldnt have to reroute the cables, some of the newer type of tanks (post 55) had a notch in them that allowed for the cables to pass through.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 24, 2012)

*no tank*




  In my opinion. The Corvette should not have a tank. I like Schwinns the way they came from the factory. If you place a tank on a corvette, it's no longer a Corvette. It's now a Jaguar with corvette decals. Corvettes should not also have a rear rack also. Yes I am a stickler about Schwinns. A Corvette is next on my list. That Jaguar you have pictured is mine. I'm crazy about tanks also.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 24, 2012)

*JD*

Hey John
 I have a 1955 Jaguar, you can have for 100. Missing the tank,  serial # Starts with R***** may 1955 frame. First year for middleweight. Rear S-7 had some rust on it.
 Mitch


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 24, 2012)

Since you are shopping for opinions;

I agree with:


rhenning said:


> I guess my question would be if you wanted a Jaguar why didn't you get a Jag?




_*and*_ 



jd56 said:


> I don't like the new look of the "What's New " tab.
> 
> I don't like change.




There, you said it yourself; this bike is an outstanding _*original*_ Corvette. Don’t fix something that isn’t broken. My opinion is that if you prefer the tank and rack look, sell this one on, choose your favorite color, then take the money and buy the Jaguar you actually want.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I like my Corvettes the way they came from the factory! Since these pics were taken I have removed the rear rack. The body kit on the Callaway is actually a one year only dealer installed kit offered through Chevrolet and the wheels are stock Callaway pieces. V/r Shawn


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 24, 2012)

Shawn, you do realize you are only one canti tank and one mascot away from having a Jag collection?


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 24, 2012)

*Lol!!*



BlueTarp said:


> Shawn, you do realize you are only one canti tank and one mascot away from having a Jag collection?




That is great


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> That is great




You are funny. Some people just have toooo much time on their hands! Actually I'm just jealous that I don't have those photo shop skills or some of you would be in real trouble! V/r Shawn


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 24, 2012)

That one was probably about 10 minutes from concept to completion. I did it to make some sort of oblique point but if I’d estimated it at over 15 I wouldn’t have done it. My bigger problem is the amount of time I spend on the things I take seriously.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Opinions and tastes...that's what I was looking for*

I get it, but haven't gotten it yet....lol. The bike that is.

I agree that the "accessories" can alwys come back off. 
I too think the Jag tank would look great on it. It's the same frame with a different model name I assume....still don't know my Schwinns...yet.
I wish I could afford all three models. The Corvette was the first avail within my budget and the plans are that a Jag and a Panther will be added to the schwinn side of the shop.

Paul, I understand the OG concept and agree if I was to sporting these slightly modified / accessorized bikes as what they say they are labeled as just isn't right.

And thanks for the great picture. 

And yeah, I'm such a hypocrite and never know till I'm told...I do hate change.

Finally, Mitch send me a picture of the of the jag. Please don't ship it till I agree....lol
It would be better to wait for one wih the tank I think. Saw the tank on ebay for about $200....what, no wonder my shop is full of Murrays.


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

John-
When you get your new bike, I'll be anxious to hear your opinion on how you feel the way the Schwinn rides compared to the Murrays.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

John,I actually have one with the tank.I bought it for the right price and the owner added the tank.I left it on in case I find a Jag that needs a tank.If I leave it on the bike it wont get ruined or lost.Now I need someone to sell me a decant Jag for cheap,missing a tank.If you get it you will have to join in on the "love or hate Schwinn" debates.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 1955 frame Jaguar, black. the s-7 rear wheel needs a good wire wheel to it. The seat is a black and white s seat. came of a 1960 Black traveler.
 The crank has no rust, rememer it is single speed, smooth shell bendix the front fork has the nice chrome crown. the front rack is chrome , not the aluminum Mayweg.
 The serial # is starts with R***** may 3 thru 5 1955. No tank.
 It can be yours for 100$, you pay shipping. Pics are on my cell, so send me a pM and I will respond. New chain was installed.
  mitch


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 24, 2012)

Personally, unless it was a repaint or something, I wouldn't install a tank.  Two things are typically irksome about such an install:  The top tube decal gets partially covered up, and it just looks wrong like that.  And unless you find an original tank with original paint that matches your bike, then it sort of looks cobbled together.  And your Corvette looks like a solid clean original bike, no need to drop a tank on it, repop or '50s original.

The Corvettes were slim and fast, tanks just don't look right on them.  I've played the drop-lots-of-parts on it game (probably still playing it) but eventually it's just not that satisfying.  As others have said, if you want a Jag, save up and wait for one.  And get the cleanest most complete one you can afford, you won't regret it.  

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2012)

vincev said:


> John,I actually have one with the tank.I bought it for the right price and the owner added the tank.I left it on in case I find a Jag that needs a tank.If I leave it on the bike it wont get ruined or lost.Now I need someone to sell me a decant Jag for cheap,missing a tank.If you get it you will have to join in on the "love or hate Schwinn" debates.




Looks like your tank doesn't cover the Schwinn legend on the top tube.
That does look nice Vince.

In the market for a Jag complete for sure...now. See I haven't gotten my new old 58 Corvette. In fact the ink on the paypal payment is still wet. And I'm ready for another....shhhhh the wife is coming
Gotta love this addiction.....or not, (only said that "not" cause the wife was listening)


----------



## jd56 (Jul 24, 2012)

*I'll be honest*



Dave Marko said:


> John-
> When you get your new bike, I'll be anxious to hear your opinion on how you feel the way the Schwinn rides compared to the Murrays.




dave....you know I'm anxious to see what all the hoopla is all about too.

Honesty will be the ride review for sure. 
Still love my Murrays though. I can afford more of them too.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice tank Vince, but it has the decals of a Phantom!






vincev said:


> John,I actually have one with the tank.I bought it for the right price and the owner added the tank.I left it on in case I find a Jag that needs a tank.If I leave it on the bike it wont get ruined or lost.Now I need someone to sell me a decant Jag for cheap,missing a tank.If you get it you will have to join in on the "love or hate Schwinn" debates.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 24, 2012)

*A Vette with Tank?*

Never thought I'd see a vette with a tank until now.  It's like you'll have to say it twice by looking at it.. "Hey, it's a Schwinn Schwinn Corvette".  Great thread to bring it up..  How about a Jagvette 5 speed with a tank? LoL.  Here's my vette with 5 spd.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Schwinnja,I never paid attention.The owner said it was off a Jag.Now I have to look for a Phantom without a tank.lol


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

Jaguar, Corvette, Panther, Wasp, American...they all taste like chicken.
Chris


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 24, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Finally I have purchased a Schwinn. Thanks soulshine73. Be a while before it arrives but, I was wondering?
> 
> I have seen these Corvettes with an added "A" tank as what you see on the Jaguar and Panthers.
> I know the Corvette (or so I was told) didn't come with the rear rack and I haven't seen any with the tanks but, not wanting to rat the bike, is it uncool to add a tank?
> ...







When all is said and done. It's your bike, and you do what you want with it.  Just expect comment like this. "Hey do you realize your bike is not right?"


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 25, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> When all is said and done. It's your bike, and you do what you want with it.  Just expect comment like this. "Hey do you realize your bike is not right?"



That's why I run my ramshorn handlebars backwards.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 25, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Jaguar, Corvette, Panther, Wasp, American...they all taste like chicken.
> Chris




 JA JA, yeah but it is good eating.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Jul 25, 2012)

*So many ways to make chicken*



scrubbinrims said:


> Jaguar, Corvette, Panther, Wasp, American...they all taste like chicken.
> Chris




There are some many ways to make chicken.
I see your point Chris. Actually I see everyones point. Opinions and ideas are what many of us seek here on the Cabe.

But, with my meager budget, and the desire to be a Schwinn owner, I figured this was where to start. 
Since I collect the mid weights  either a Corvette, Jaguar, Panthers were what seemed practical. Still a good resale market for them (it's a schwinn right?), so with the variations that there are with the same frame seemed appealing.

Chicken....fried, broiled, baked, smothered, and then casseroles...oh so many casseroles. 
Just like the Mid weight Murrays, pretty much one tanklight frame can be so many variations, which basically boils down to the accessoies whether it be a chromed or painted frame.
I guess the thing to do get a framed mid-late fifties Schwinn and do what I think I would like the bike to look like....Not a fav for ratting but, sounds like fun.

I do prefer steak over chicken though. I guess that would be synonymous with the ballooners....the collection is heading in that direction....some day.
A Hornet would be a nice start but, dang that brings a hefty price tag.


----------



## vincev (Jul 25, 2012)

JD,Start preferring chicken over steak and the extra savings could go towards more Schwinns.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Chicken vs Steak...hmmmm*

I wish I had the budget for these schwinns. And the room.
I now own 2 Schwinns and both bought from Cabe members.

Going to pick up my newest old Jaguar (sans the tank) tomorrow. Good price from a true Cabe member.
So I will be looking out for a cheap fair deal on a black Jag tank.

I can't wait to see and touch the Corvette.


----------

